# Model 3 Keycard Manual



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

Posted by Electrek:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Here are the links to the FCC documents
https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...ARVgkFT0Zwr9kRvPk23R7w==&fcc_id=2AEIM-1089773


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

danzgator said:


> Posted by Electrek:


Awesome!


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

Wow, 3 pages of the owner's manual. I hope we don't get the rest of it 3 pages at a time.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Did the guys at Tesla thought about going outdoors with no tech at all ? 
Like for instance going surfing and leaving the Phone inside the car ?
Elon mentioned a 7 feet surfboard will fit inside the car, just hope he did'nt forget about coming back in from the surf....
;-)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Did the guys at Tesla thought about going outdoors with no tech at all ?
> Like for instance going surfing and leaving the Phone inside the car ?


They probably have, but even if they haven't, just turn off your phone's Bluetooth, and take the key card with you.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Did the guys at Tesla thought about going outdoors with no tech at all ?
> Like for instance going surfing and leaving the Phone inside the car ?
> Elon mentioned a 7 feet surfboard will fit inside the car, just hope he did'nt forget about coming back in from the surf....
> ;-)


You shouldn't have a problem leaving your phone in the car and taking the keycard.

Some testing will have to happen, but if you leave the phone in the car and swipe the card at the pillar the car should lock. If it doesn't because of the phone proximity you could always turn off Bluetooth in that situation as a failsafe or just turn off the phone completely.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

My problem is taking the card to the water...
Do you have any evidence that the card is waterproof ? 
Even being waterproof is a bit bulky to put on the wetsuit,,,,


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> My problem is taking the card to the water...
> Do you have any evidence that the card is waterproof ?
> Even being waterproof is a bit bulky to put on the wetsuit,,,,


I would guess it's waterproof. Assuming it's not though (to be safe), I have a waterproof pouch for credit cards, cash, etc. I'd throw it in there, wrap it around my neck, and inside my wetsuit.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

I used one of this , but don't like it that much


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would guess it's waterproof. Assuming it's not though (to be safe), I have a waterproof pouch for credit cards, cash, etc. I'd throw it in there, wrap it around my neck, and inside my wetsuit.


Ohh I know what you're talking about...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I used one of this , but don't like it that much


The funny thing about a Tesla is that there really isn't anyway to clip that to


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> The funny thing about a Tesla is that there really isn't anyway to clip that to


How about one of the spokes on the base wheels?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> How about one of the spokes on the base wheels?


Gasp... scratch city


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Even being waterproof is a bit bulky to put on the wetsuit,,,,


It's the same as a flexible credit card.... I can't imagine that would even be noticeable


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> It's the same as a flexible credit card.... I can't imagine that would even be noticeable


Certainly less noticeable than a key fob (à la Model S/X) bulging from underneath a wetsuit.  Probably more waterproof than a key fob too!


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I used one of this , but don't like it that much


I used one of those at the same time as I had this cutting edge handsfree headset for my mobile phone.


----------

